# New favourite place in the room



## addroddyn (Aug 31, 2015)

So, two days ago I tried to kill my bird. According to him, at least. In reality, I tried changing the curtains while he was outside his cage and he started freaking out. Anyway, because his usual outside "perch", the curtain holder, was now the source of all his woes, he panicked and arrived on my monitor.








I think the landing was a bit rougher than he would've liked.








After he settled down a bit, he realized that the vent from my monitor is just under him - so it's warming his butt (don't worry, it's not hot air, only lukewarm). He was intrigued by the sensation.








He was almost offended that I did not show him this wonderful place of butt-warmth.








Finally, he even took a little nap.









I don't have a photo of the aftermath of him staying there for more than two hours, but you can imagine. Suffice it to say, I have to put something over the vents - I don't think the warranty applies to "due to being pooped on" malfunctions.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awww, sooo cute! 

My laptop is one of my guys' favourite perches, but only when I am using it haha.


----------



## Krieger (Oct 31, 2015)

when im up at my cottage its pretty chilly, theres not a central furnace like a modern house, just a fireplace, and the birds LOVE to perch on my monitor, Ive got an older LCD that generates a good amount of heat and the birds will sit there all day and happily watch me, while keeping nice toasty feet, but yea toilet paper splash shields

ive got a poop catching system on top of my laptop, its two paper towel roll cores, each split down the middle, one over the top of the laptop screen to serve as perch, and the other one slotted in to the back of the first one, upside down, to act as a poop net, my birds will sit there for hours contentedly as well, especially my new lovebird, she's already super attached to me and sometimes will start screaming in the mornings before im ready to get up, but I move her to the laptop thats right by my bed and she settles right down and goes back to sleep,


----------



## addroddyn (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes, that's a nice tip! Might just round up all the toilet paper rolls around the house


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

At least he has a warm bum now


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hooray for warm butts! Joey hasn't discovered the joy of sitting on either of our laptops yet. Give him time, and he will, I am sure.

Love the pictures, by the way.


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

I like the offended photo haha. It's like: you, human, why didn't you show me this?! Haha

My Danno also likes the monitor, but it's a bit flat so she doesn't stay as much.


----------



## BeckyW (Jan 1, 2016)

This story and pictures made me giggle. He is beautiful too.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Toasty Bums make the world go 'round, don't chya know? LOL! My guys have the bird cage play stand to goof off on, so they tend to avoid my computer screen. Otherwise they'd be warming butt feathers, too!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*perch place*

That is very cute! That last shot looks as if he might just be thinking about adding to the probable "pile" under him! "Heh...heh...heh...here's goes another one!


----------



## Yella1124 (Sep 24, 2015)

What a smart little guy. Loved all the pics,I have to say he looks pretty cozy.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Great pics of him


----------

